# Catechisms in other Languages?



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 5, 2009)

Please offer your assistance if possible as I am looking for Reformed Catechisms in languages other than English.


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 5, 2009)

Check here:

Languages


----------



## yeutter (Oct 5, 2009)

Burt is right. The Covenant Protestant Reformed web site is wonderful. I have referred many of my Burmese Baptist friends living in Thailand to the Burmese translation of the Heidelberg found there.

-----Added 10/5/2009 at 03:02:45 EST-----

The site does not include a translation of the confessions in either Thai or Lao. Pray that God will raise up translators.


----------



## Archlute (Oct 5, 2009)

David Zadok, a WSC alum and Reformed Baptist, has translated the Heidelberg Catechism into modern Hebrew. I am not certain how one would contact him (I believe he is living in Israel at the moment), but you might ask Scott Clark, or contact WSC itself, in attempting that.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 5, 2009)

Archlute said:


> David Zadok, a WSC alum and Reformed Baptist, has translated the Heidelberg Catechism into modern Hebrew. I am not certain how one would contact him (I believe he is living in Israel at the moment), but you might ask Scott Clark, or contact WSC itself, in attempting that.



I met him over the summer, he visited my church. Didn't think about him. Thank you.

-----Added 10/5/2009 at 04:16:01 EST-----

The Covenant Protestant Reformed site is great, thank you!

My immediate need is for physical pamphlets or tracts (hopefully of one of the catechisms) to send in care packages.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Oct 5, 2009)

Click on the following Link if you want to check out a few sample pages of a book about a Tagalog translation of the WSC.

Tagalog-English Westminster Shorter Catechism

This is courtesy of my friend, Pastor Nollie Malabuyo, who runs the Doctrine Unites blog and is a missionary of the URCNA to the Philippines.


----------

